# Welche Ausrüstung für Thunfisch und Barramundi in Sri Lanka



## uweseeler

Hallo zusammen,

Ende August geht es nach Negombo, Sri Lanka. Ich habe vor dort zu angeln und wollte mich im Vorfeld mal umhören, ob es jemanden gibt, der dort bereits geangelt hat und mir seine Erfahrungen teilen würde. Ich bin für wirklich jeden Tipp dankbar.

Da es für mich das erste mal sein wird, dass ich mich auf Big Game Fische versuche, würde ich gerne wissen, ob ihr mir Ratschläge zur Ausrüstung geben könntent.

Ich habe vor, sowohl von Land aus als auch vom Boot aus zu angeln. Ich möchte Naturköder anbieten, aber auch mit Poppern auf Barramundi angeln können. Gibt es eine (Reise-) Rute, die alle Anforderungen erfüllen würde oder brauche ich zwei verschiedene Ruten? Des Weiteren würde ich gerne wissen, welche Schnur ihr mir empfehlen würdet. Und als letztes: Kann ich meine vorhandene Penn SSM 950 verwenden?

Vielen Dank und schöne Grüße


----------



## zulu

*AW: Welche Ausrüstung für Thunfisch und Barramundi in Sri Lanka*



uweseeler schrieb:


> Gibt es eine (Reise-) Rute, die alle Anforderungen erfüllen würde ?
> 
> oder brauche ich zwei ?
> 
> 
> Kann ich meine vorhandene Penn SSM 950 verwenden?



deine idee zur eierlegenden wollmilchsau hatten schon viele und sind gescheitert:c

meine meinung zu frage 1 ist

eindeutig nein

du brauchst für das was  du vor hast zwei

 eine kurze starke wenigstens 30 lbs bootsrute am besten mit multirolle ohne schnurführung 
 und eine längere wg ab 150 g zum casten

die penn rolle kann man verwenden ist aber zu schwer und es gibt keine gute reiserute die dazu passt.

die schnur muss auf die auserwählten ruten abgestimmt werden

es gibt leider keine guten reiseruten im billigsegment

einigermaßen und bedingt brauchbar sind die adrenalin ruten von balzer, ist aber immer noch eine notlösung

für dein problem

Z.


----------



## uweseeler

*AW: Welche Ausrüstung für Thunfisch und Barramundi in Sri Lanka*



zulu schrieb:


> deine idee zur eierlegenden wollmilchsau hatten schon viele und sind gescheitert:c
> 
> meine meinung zu frage 1 ist
> 
> eindeutig nein
> 
> du brauchst für das was du vor hast zwei
> 
> eine kurze starke wenigstens 30 lbs bootsrute am besten mit multirolle ohne schnurführung
> und eine längere wg ab 150 g zum casten
> 
> die penn rolle kann man verwenden ist aber zu schwer und es gibt keine gute reiserute die dazu passt.
> 
> die schnur muss auf die auserwählten ruten abgestimmt werden
> 
> es gibt leider keine guten reiseruten im billigsegment
> 
> einigermaßen und bedingt brauchbar sind die adrenalin ruten von balzer, ist aber immer noch eine notlösung
> 
> für dein problem
> 
> Z.


 
Vielen Dank für die Tipps - ich werde es beherzigen und zwei Ruten mitnehmen. Ich habe heute erfahren, dass ich nicht zwingend eine Reiserute nehmen muss, sondern durch die Gepäckbestimmungen auch kostenlos normale Ruten bis 3m (Transportlänge) mitnehmen darf. So eröffnen sich für mich neue Möglichkeiten und ich habe mehr Auswahl. Eine Frage stellt sich mir aber noch: Welche Schnur nehme ich für das Thunfischangeln und welche Schnur nehme ich für das Barramundiangeln?

Schönen Dank!


----------



## zulu

*AW: Welche Ausrüstung für Thunfisch und Barramundi in Sri Lanka*

das kommt echt auf rute und rolle an die verwendet wird
was nimmst denn mit ?


----------



## Rausreißer

*AW: Welche Ausrüstung für Thunfisch und Barramundi in Sri Lanka*

Für ein gute Schlepprolle würde ich eine Shimano TLD 2 Speed II als 30 oder 50er empfehlen für die 30er eine 60 Mono und für die 50er eine 70e ine Mono.

  Big Game Klear von Berkly als Schnur, früher auch mal Trilene genannt ist eine super Schnur, verzeiht viel, bekommst Du eigentlich immer wieder Glatt gezogen.
  Muss man aber auch wässern.

  Dann gibt es auch die Konkurrenz-Produkte von Penn, für die Shimano-Rollen.
  Penn hatte auch mal ein gute Rolle mit einem Kunstspritzgußgehäuse auf den Markt gebracht.

  Leider finde ich diese nicht wieder.
  War wohl im Gegensatz zur TLD nicht so langfristig geplant.

  Na egal, dazu brauchst Du noch ein Glassfaserute bis 2,10 Meter zum Schleppen,
  eine gute Wurfrute bis 3,0 Meter Wurfgewicht 300 gr. mit einer großen Stationärrolle ev. Daiwa/ Shimano
  Also eine große Brandungsrolle mit einem anständigen Stiftdurchmesser, was die Spulenaufnahme angeht, mit geflochtener Schnur mit 20 kg Tragkraft.

  Und natürlich Kleinkram wie Drahtvorfach,Wirbel,Popper, Wobbler, Lures, Haken, Klemmzange und Ösen.
  Und schon kann es losgehen.
  Viel Spaß,


Gernot #h


----------



## zwilling

*AW: Welche Ausrüstung für Thunfisch und Barramundi in Sri Lanka*

Petri vom Zwilling,
Sri Lanka ist als Urlaubsziel der Hammer- aber nur wenn das Angeln nicht in den Vordergrund stellst.
Lass Dir um himmelswillen nicht deinen Urlaub in diesem wunderschönen Land durch zu hoch gesteckte Erwartungen zunichte machen. 
Mir wäre es im Februar 2012 fast so ergangen. Im Gepäck: unter anderem:
Schlepprute,Multi, Wobbler und ein Haufen Gerödel.
Gebraucht hätte ich Spinnrute+Rolle und Zubehör.
Wir waren im Hotel Bendota, eine Seite der Anlage wurde vom Fluß Bendota , die andere Seite vom Indische Ozean abgegrenzt.
Bei den Spaziergängen kurz vor der Dämmerung ( ca. 18.00 Uhr)
war im Fluß die Hölle los, aber leider das falsche Kram mit.
Dann haben wir eine mehrtägige Rundreise mitgemacht. Hier wurde uns für ganz viel Geld eine Hochseeangeltour lt. deinen Erwartungen vermittelt. Hierzu muß man nicht viel sagen, drum lass ichs auch. Höchsten das Boot will ich kurz beschreiben:
Es bestand aus 2 Hälften- mittig verschweißt-Tsunamischrott.
Versteht bitte das Wort - Tsunamischrott- nicht falsch.
 Es gibt nicht so viele Völker auf der Erde denen schlimmeres passiert ist und die trotzdem  herzensgut zu ihren Gästen sind.
Wenn du mal richtig Fisch sehen willst, bestell Dir mal ein 
Tuck Tuck ( brauchst Du sowieso dauernd - am besten einen 
dauerhaft anpeilen), und besuch mal den Fischmarkt von Beruwela. Da mußt Du aber bei 6.00 Uhr schon da sein, wegen derTempertur,der Fliegen und der besten Fische zum anschauen.
Am besten ( so mache ich es beim nächsten Mal -und das dauert nicht mehr so lange) vergiß das Angeln , und genieße Sri Lanka, 
Land und Leute - einfach traumhaft.
Genug gesabbelt-Gruß vom Zwilling


----------

